# ih 300 pto problem



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

The pto on my 300U will not disengage. It does when you use the seasonal disconnect under the transmission, but will not other than that. I have followed the thread on how to adjust the clutch and brake bands for the PTO, but no matter how far in or out the bolts are it will not turn beyond a quarter inch one way or the other of center.

It was working fine, I was cutting hay and when I went to head back to the barn the PTO (Brush Hog) would not shut off. Help


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rod, welcome to the tractor forum.
One of the possibilities is that your clutch pack has fused together. Did you happen to get a bit low on oil? They can get very hot when working/brush hogging without oil.


----------

